# Advice on baby and cockapoo



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can offer some advice. Freddy is nearly 18 months old now (despite what my ticker says - need to sort that one out another time!) and I have, today, begun looking after my 9 month old nephew for 2 days a week. My nephew has previously visited and I have had no problems.

Today was obviously more than a visit, he came to stay for the day! My problem is Freddy keeps barking at me, and the baby. This makes my nephew jump and then cry. He looked really scared (the baby!)

Freddy vary rarely barks so I can't understand why he keeps doing it around the baby. Is it because he is jealous? If so, what should i do to combat this problem? I tried playing with him with his ball whilst holding the baby on my lap, but that didn't seem to work. I got cross and told him off, that didn't work either. I also tried walking away from Freddy with the baby so that he would see barking didn't get him anywhere! 

I am hoping things will settle down and he will become used to the situation and relax. But does anyone have any advice they could give me?

On a related note, to any parents out there, its been a while since I have had a baby - do you think I should pick up and cuddle my nephew every time Freddy barks and he cries, or do you think I should try and make light of it, so he gets used to it and isn't so scared?!

Sorry, I should say, when Freddy barks, its not an aggressive bark - its more of an excited bark.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It's new for freddy, I would suggest maybe giving him something that he really loves when the baby is there....and in your arms...like a bone or something...just so that Baby means fun things...and stay as calm as you can, if you are nervous or stressed Freddy will feel that too.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I have an 8 month old baby and when he is around my mums dog and she barks I just stroke the dog to show the baby that it's not worrying or dangerous. And now the baby isn't frightened, but you should always always watch a dog around a baby. As dogs are wild animals after all, no matter how friendly they are.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i look after my 8 month old grandaugther 2 days a week and wispa is so excited when she comes, she brings her old bones and dog toys to play with :jumping: , but we make wispa move away and calm down before we play with her. i also found some of her fav treats help, make the dog sit and make it look like the baby is giving the treats, it might help!?? lol


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I will definitely try the treat thing, Freddy is very food orientated so hopefully that will work.

I took him and baby for an extra long walk late yesterday afternoon, and he did seem a lot calmer around him afterwards. (Probably because he was so pooped out!)


----------

